# ▀▄ Miglior Detailing: Stunning Porsche TECHART Turbo! Introducing CQuartz FINEST! ▄▀



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

*▀▄ Miglior Detailing: Stunning Porsche TECHART Turbo! Introducing CQuartz FINEST! ▄▀*










Please take the time to view our full website!!
Detailing In Lancashire Manchester & North West - Miglior Detailing!
If you want to see daily update and photos, please follow us! Links are below!!
 
​
*Porsche 911 TECHART Turbo - Cobalt Blue * 

Hi Guys, thanks for reading another write up of mine. This time it's quite a rare 997 turbo.

This car was booked in for:
- Full Correction Detail
- Full wheel refurbishment
- Leather Detail
- CQuartz Finest Protection

Here is the car on arrival.




























Outside for a wash and decontamination










Back inside for a claying session and drying off










Bit of a better idea of how the paint was. It's an absolutely stunning colour, but very dull and lifeless due to the swirls on the clear coat.





































So, in at the deep end! Lets get correcting!









































































Moving onto an area of the bonnet that was really bad. There is a very deep mark, which looks as if someone else has tried (and failed to remove it). All they achieved is swirling the paint further

See below










This was after










You can see there is a tiny bit of the original deep mark left. This could have been removed but I decided I had removed enough lacquer. I had a hard job just to get that shot above of the mark. So I was happy with that! It's not all about removing heaps of clear coat willy-nilly! It's got to be done in a safe manner with the future in mind also.

Porsche badge removed to polish the bonnet properly



















More correction shots…























































Before










After























































There was a spot on the driver's door, which had been painted so treading carefully here








































































































































The owner wanted to get rid of the orange halogen bulbs as sidelights so these were replaced with LED CREE bulbs with inbuilt resistors so no dash errors are thrown up!










Onto the arches!














































Back onto the correction side of things!






















































































































More Arch work!




























Once all the correction work was done, it was very dusty so the car was taken outside for a thorough rinse down










Now the car by now had had a 3-stage correction but there was still a final polishing stage to complete. I wanted the car to be as glossy as possible, and its well worth the time doing multiple finishing polishes.










Once this was complete it was time to strip the paint of any oils using CarPro eraser



















Now time for the coating!









































































Refitting the Porsche badge














































Plastics under the bonnet being dressed



















Engine bay dressing










Seals










CarPro Eraser on the wheels before CQuartz Finest




























Exhausts



















Sealing the glass




























As well as all the steps outlined, the leather was cleaned and sealed. There were other stages that weren't photographed due to time constraints too.

Enjoy the after shots!






























































































































































































This thread will be updated with how the CQuartz Finest gets on. I will be carrying out maintenance details over the course of the coming months! 

Thanks for reading

Total time: 63 hours!

 












North West Detailing Paint Correction porsche Detailing
​


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

special finish on a special colour mate top drawer....


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Gorgeous! Great job!


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

nice work bud ..


----------



## R9SH G (Mar 14, 2011)

that is SEXY!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

matzagrin said:


> Gorgeous! Great job!


thanks for that! flying to portugal later on today!


----------



## DAREM (Jan 28, 2011)

Simply stunning!


----------



## glo (Feb 8, 2011)

Every car you turn out looks dripping wet glossy. lovely job and thats a nice colour too. Smart unit you have as well


----------



## nick3814 (Dec 31, 2010)

Awesome motor. That colour looks superb, great job there.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Great Work Jay :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Stunning work Jay, the colour is amazing! Love the way the calipers reflect off the inner wheels in the finished shots!

Brilliant


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Miglior said:


> thanks for that! flying to portugal later on today!


Vacations Jay?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Absolutly stunning Jay!!! love the colour as well..


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Fantastic work as always :thumb:
Your photos always do justice to your work..stunning.


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

That's stunning! :thumb:


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

WOW, that's my new favorite car and colour, awesome result mate


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Stunning car and equally superb finish! :thumb:

Beautiful colour, similar to VW DBP! 

Enjoy the break! :wave:

Alan W


----------



## martinopy (Mar 30, 2008)

Stunning work on a truly gorgeous car.


----------



## Tom_watts (May 2, 2010)

great work as usual


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Awesome mate! Great work on a stunning car :thumb:


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

without doubt my new favorite finishing shots of any details.....phenominal!

tim


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning car, fantastic work


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Amazing finished shots! Good work!


----------



## the_allstar (Jan 26, 2011)

Gorgeous colour. Gorgeous car. Gorgeous detail!


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Nicest Porsche I have ever seen and possibly the nicest colour.

Stunning.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Luuuuurvely!  Cracking job as always Jay :thumb:


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Stunning!!! Great stuff Jay


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great work buddy, stunning motor :thumb:


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

jesus that is simply stunning work


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

That looks stunning Jay. Nice work.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Epic stuff Jay, that colour is magnificent!!

Great work, pictures, finish and write up!

Russ.


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Looks stunning Jay, Nice work, awesome motor and outstanding finish.

ATB
Nick


----------



## DOS (Nov 8, 2011)

super job nice car to have in the portfolio, like the pics to,can be a ball ache if you have to keep setting the camera on self timer.


----------



## BigAshD (Feb 23, 2012)

Amazing colour and amazing result. Looks fantastic


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Very nice Jay, thanks for sharing & enjoy your holiday :thumb:
Baz


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice work there


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Love that front spoiler, nice work Jay.:thumb:


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

very nice work and write up jay :thumb:


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

love the colour great job and right up thanks lee


----------



## markamo (Sep 26, 2010)

very nice:thumb:
love the colour:argie:


----------



## oliver.james (Oct 7, 2010)

Absolutely stunning. Love the colour, too!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Simply Superb, loving that color so wet and glossy that finish


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice and glossy. Well done


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

thats stunning, fantastic finish and a lovely colour aswell :thumb:


----------



## StevieR32 (Oct 30, 2008)

Absolutly stunning motor, nice work.


----------



## Ian2k (Apr 13, 2009)

Stunning


----------



## Stuart1441 (Feb 27, 2010)

Amazing work guys, love the colour


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Great jobs. Lovely colour looking its best now. Really like them wheels aswel.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

That one sexy looking car! Gorgeous colour!! Nice work.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

WOW! That Porsche looks absolutely stunning now! Very nice work! 

How do you find the C.Quartz Finest compared to regular C.Quartz?


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Fantastic car and a fantastic piece of work restoring it to the beautiful colour and gloss it deserves!


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Anybody out there know what Porsche blue it is?


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

very nice ,great work


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

Absolutely stunning work as always Jay :thumb:


----------



## StevieM3 (Sep 11, 2008)

Bloody hell that looks outstanding! Love it!


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Stunning!


----------



## telgraham (Nov 24, 2011)

excellent job and a fantastic colour to show off your hard work


----------



## Smudge (Jun 27, 2006)

Great job on an amazing Car!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Fantastic work. I may even use one of the finished shots as my new wallpaper.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks for the comments guys! Just got back from a little break an ill reply properly soon


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Sterling work as always Jay.
The colour and Flake is amazing in the correction shots, as well as afters.
Beautiful car and stunning colour.
Gordon.
Hope your batteries are re charged once more.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Stunning work, and seriously gorgeous Turbo - I think that's the nicest 997 I've seen and by far the best colour too!!! Great job!!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

DOS said:


> super job nice car to have in the portfolio, like the pics to,can be a ball ache if you have to keep setting the camera on self timer.


I have another member of staff now that primarily takes the photos whilst I work away


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Stunning finish :thumb:


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Stunning finish....great write up.....always enjoy reading the details that go that bit further...


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks for sharing, i love reading your very informative posts!


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Superb, great work as always :thumb:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

kk1966 said:


> Stunning finish....great write up.....always enjoy reading the details that go that bit further...


I like to put the effort in with my write ups! I prefer the more in-depth write ups when other detailers do them! I could be having a crap day but a nice write up will always spur me on


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

nicks16v said:


> Anybody out there know what Porsche blue it is?


It's porsche cobalt blue, I think I mentioned that in the write up?


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Well the car sold this week for a handsome profit for
The owner solely due to the detailing! Win win all round


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

POW! Looks incredible, what a finish!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

That looked stunning :argie:


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

Lovely! 
But is that rust on the PCCB´s?


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

shabba said:


> Lovely!
> But is that rust on the PCCB´s?


They're not PCCbs


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Excellent work, excellent write up, excellent photography Jay :thumb:
Keep up the excellent work !

Mario*


----------



## glos nige (Nov 3, 2008)

stunning car & work


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

I love this car, Great work.


----------



## Puresilver (Dec 4, 2011)

Looks amazing as always.


----------



## bmullan (Dec 23, 2010)

Is it just me but i would prefer a standard turbo not that i will ever have one.


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Excellent job, love your work :thumb:.


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

That's one very nice car

The detail has taking it to another level,top work :thumb:


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

Incredible results and attention to detail is amazing!


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

damn awesome work on a very nice motor , amazing the colour change from swirl removal


----------



## cleaningfreak (Sep 3, 2011)

Car is god, but finish is better


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Love these cars!


----------



## si_lock (Mar 7, 2010)

FairPlay mate! That looks Absolutley awesome! The finish is flawless


----------



## MickChard (May 12, 2012)

This is the best car in the world in th best Colour in the world!! If I could have any car it would be that very one! Love the blue with the yellow calipers! Tan leather would really set it off!! Great great work btw!!


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

This is such an awsome car! Fantastic work!! :thumb:


----------

